# buying a good gaming computer for around 800



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am looking for a good gaming computer for around 800$ that will play games like crysis and fallen earth and wont be outdated within a year or two. I saw the post on building one but honestly I have no clue where to even begin so i was wondering if anyone could maybe post some suggestions or give feed back on mine. I was thinking about these three : http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4459734&CatId=1886 or this one http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4459734&CatId=1886 and http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4408234&CatId=1886. Are any of those any good for the money?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to TSF:wave:!
Those computers are ok, but you can build the same thing with parts for less. You seen the building thread before I assume(mentioned in your post..)
If you make a thread in the building section, they will list specs. Just read this before posting in that section if you plan too.

Edit: I didn't notice brands for the GPU. Now the links don't work, sigh :sigh:.
Edit 2: I did not see a PSU or video card brand. I wouldn't trust it, I would build one. It really isn't that scary. Plus you get a better deal, high quality parts and it makes you feel good inside.
Edit 3:grin:: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html
Some great builds!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, I moved your thread to the building forum
in here, the guys will sure help you to build the ultimate gaming machine


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prebuilts usually use cheap parts to keep down costs and make the buyer think they are getting a deal. 
The PSU, which is the main item NOT to cut costs on, is the main place they cut quality.
You would really be better served building your own. It's not that difficult and we can link to instructional sites and give you all the help you need.


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

My dad find this package on compusa http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5214804&csid=ITD&body=QA#tabs are the parts included in there good for a gaming computer?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It'll play games, but not on high settings. The 9600GSO isn't a great gaming card, adequate but hardly high-end. The Ultra PSU is trash. CPU is meh. MSI motherboard is meh.



Building a computer is not hard. I did it when I was 17, and some people do it as young as 14. It takes about an hour, and the only tool you need is a screwdriver. $800 will buy you a poorly designed OEM trash machine; alternatively it will BUILD you a very stable upper-mid-range gaming machine. Your call.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

If this helps you build a computer. I am 14, I am building a computer any day now, just waiting on the money and buying parts off newegg. I too am a beginner but I will ask here for advice so I don't screw up as I trust them and there also very knowledgeable, I am scared but hey how do you think everyone else starts?


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

ok thanks everyone. I know this is a probably a rly big question but i was wondering if you all cud maybe tell me the parts i would need to build a rly good computer for 800$. The only things i know for sure ill need is a quad core proccer which i found an AMD one for 99$.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Many of the hardware tech's recommend whole lists. So don't feel silly asking :tongue:
Just a question, why a quad and I'm guessing you prefer AMD? What about video cards? Ati or Nvidia? If you go ati make sure it's a sapphire(powercooler is pretty good too), if it's Nvidia make sure it's a evga or another good brand(I think, let someone confirm on that) 

Also, what do you plan to do on this computer. I know gaming, but anything else and what type of games(Besides crysis and fallen earth or is that it?)? Do you need a monitor and would that be included or be separate?


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well im really looking forward to dragon age orgins and the old republic. mainly i want a computer that will run pretty much any game on the market well and wont be outdated soon. i know thats really vauge its just that i never know what games are going to come out so i want to be prepared. As for quad core i just assumed they were the best since their newest they would last me me the longest and its not that i prefer AMD its just that i found an AMD quad core for 100$ as opposed to the 200$ intell so it was a money choice there


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H AMD 790GX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128384
$114.99

CPU:
AMD Phemon II x3 720 2.8GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649
$119.00

RAM:
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800 CL5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184
$84.99

Graphics card:
PowerColor Radeon HD 5750 1GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131183
$129.99

Power supply:
Corsair TX750W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
$109.99

Case:
Antec 300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
$51.95

Hard drive:
WD Caviar Black 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320
$69.99

Optical drive:
Lite-On iHAS124-04 24x DVD burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
$25.99

Operating system:
Windows 7 Home Premium x64
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754
$109.99


TOTAL: 
$816.88


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you need a monitor?
Heres one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009175


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Motherboard:
> Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H AMD 790GX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128384
> $114.99
> ...


 So this should build me a really good gaming computer right? Thanks. Just one thing these are all good brands right because ive nvr heard of the graphics card brand of course ive only heard of of Nvvida so i dont know that much about it


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It isn't going to be top-of-the-line, but it should be a very good upper-middle-range gaming rig. The brands are all good:

Gigabyte is a very good motherboard manufacturer, one of the best. The only other brand that can match them is Asus, and Asus's equivalent of that board has had some issues.

Corsair is a premier manufacturer of both RAM and power supplies; their RAM is very stable and fast, and their power supplies are some of the best available, especially for the money.

PowerColor is a respected maker of ATI graphics cards. They aren't as well-known as XFX, Sapphire, or Gigabyte, but they have quality and support to match any of them.

Antec's "hundred" series cases are very good, well-constructed and with good airflow.

Western Digital is the second-largest hard drive manufacturer in the world (after Seagate/Maxtor), and their drives have some of the lowest failure rates.

Lite-On makes very good optical drives that are very reliable and reasonably priced.




So all-in-all it's a good build.


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok thanks everyone. I am not 100% sure im going to build one or buy one im working a deal with my parents as a partial christmas gift with me paying the rest so my budget went up so if link some of the ones im thinking about buying would you all mind telling me if they are good or not? Heres one im looking at. http://www.compusa.com/applications...?EdpNo=5208271&csid=ITD&body=MAIN#detailspecs


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

NVIDIA GeForce 9300? Aren't those really old? Is 300 watts even enough?


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well how about these 2: http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4396212&CatId=1887 or http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Gamer_Xtreme_4000/
I hope im not getting on anyone's nerves or anything im just trying to find a good computer and me and my dad are having a disagreement about what to do.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The GeForce 9300 won't play games, or only at the lowest settings. It isn't that old, but it's a low-end integrated card meant more for watching videos than anything else. That computer is not a gaming computer, and it is not worth $1100; maybe $600 at most.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, so it's like a intel chipset? Yeah don't get that. Cyberpower isn't good nor is ibuypower. I hear to many stories of when they get their computer and it BSOD. Probably because of the low end PSU and parts in there. 

The other one was ok, but you could save much more and get more from building. You are going towards computers priced at 1000, I am sure I could even find some killer parts for 1000.


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well as i said my budget went up because my mom thinks its better to just bite the bullet and buy a really good one that will last me thru college so she says its worth it to spend more. So if you all know what i cud build for around the 1000 range that would be useful. btw i keep seeing some advertie liquid-cooling. What is that is it important?


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

wow im glad im building mine you get so much more for your money!!

Asus M4A79XTD Evo 
Phenom II X2 Dual Core 550 
Corsair XMS3 4GB (2x2GB)
Corsair TX 650W 
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 

thats what i just bought  gona try my hand at building when the parts arrive


----------



## daniel922 (Oct 27, 2009)

how much did that cost you gavin?


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

about $700


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what $1000 can get you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/1000-latest-and-greatest-vs-proven-and-stable-422038.html


The i5 build in there will have more performance last slightly longer, but may have stability issues. The Core 2 build is a little weaker but is rock solid and highly recommended by our staff.


----------

